# Xiaomi Mi Band 2 HR & STRAVA



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ori...lgo_pvid=9a123c96-2e5f-40b8-a694-d6cf4b9d71f3

I am thinking of getting one of these and I get conflicting information on if it works with STRAVA. I don't know much about this topic and definitely won't spend much on a HR monitor. Will it connect to STRAVA?


----------

